# Super Clydesdale Jerseys?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a gut that makes me look 7 months pregnant and Im trying to do some road biking to get rid of it...

Any club-fit jerseys you would recommend?

I can wear a Pearl Izumi xl bib and PI 2xl jerseys but they tend to be fitting like a race-fit jersey. Im just looking for something on the comfort side...


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I've got a couple of Mavic sprint Jerseys in Relaxed fit that are great, fit my lard gut well, also just got a primal jersey that maybe fits even better.
Funny thing, I gota Fat Lad at the Back jersey, worked out the size, then went up a size... then another just in case... can barely get it on...


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> I have a gut that makes me look 7 months pregnant and Im trying to do some road biking to get rid of it...
> 
> Any club-fit jerseys you would recommend?
> 
> I can wear a Pearl Izumi xl bib and PI 2xl jerseys but they tend to be fitting like a race-fit jersey. Im just looking for something on the comfort side...


In PI I wear a 2XL and it is loose fitting on my 217 pound 6'5" frame. Most other brand "club fit" or whatever you call one fit looser than race fit has to be at least 3XL for me and they fit pretty much perfect tight. Few manufactures make 3XL. Usually 2XL are the largest made and some only go to XL. 

Good luck.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know about club fit, but AeroTech makes a good jersey at a reasonable price up to a 4X in some styles. Might be worth a look.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> I don't know about club fit, but AeroTech makes a good jersey at a reasonable price up to a 4X in some styles. Might be worth a look.


+1 for AeroTech. They have the most options available for large sizes.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I know exactly where you are coming from. I am a Clyde myself. Mt Borah had some specifically for for big guys. Mail order only. But, I haven't been able to find them anymore. I have one that is 5 years old and still in good shape. Louis Garneau has some relaxed fit jerseys. Of the major brands, I have found Primal to be the best fitting for big guys. Their 2XL has a longer tail and more room than other brands including Aerotech. But, Aerotech does go up to bigger sizes. Speaking of being a Clydesdale. I know many folks think being large and riding a bike don't go together. They couldn't be more wrong. Cycling is the perfect exercise for big guys. Aerobic, low impact and a lot more fun than running on a tread mill with a plastic suit on. Plus if you ride enough, you will lose weight and gain some muscle tone too. I have gone from a high of 320 to 275 and greatly improved my blood pressure, cholesterol, blood sugar and haven't had any knee problems in 5 years. I used to have to one or the other of my knees drained about 2 or 3 times a year. An orthopedist walking but even that hurt. Cycling was the ticket.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Assos.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

keoki said:


> assos.


lulz!!!!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> I have a gut that makes me look 7 months pregnant and Im trying to do some road biking to get rid of it...
> 
> Any club-fit jerseys you would recommend?
> 
> I can wear a Pearl Izumi xl bib and PI 2xl jerseys but they tend to be fitting like a race-fit jersey. Im just looking for something on the comfort side...


I wear PI exclusively and I'm going to recommend you give their Select line a look. The PRO and Elite stuff tends to run true to size for me at XL (6'2", ~218) and may be too tight as they are made to form-fit you. The Select line has me in an L as the XL is just too floppy for me, but they are cut to be semi-form fitting (hence my smaller size). So that would be what I say you try out. Good luck!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

As a few others already said. aerotechdesigns.com. Go there, look at their stuff, and if you have any questions call them. I've done that several times and they always are patient and take time learning what you want. Their advice for fit has been perfect. They also are really reasonable for shipping charges. I'm really happy with the bibs I just got from them. For jerseys I have some of their really inexpensive ones. I like them fine for the price but next time I'd up to a raglan sleeve as, for me they lay better and flap less when riding.


----------



## Kid Canada (Aug 17, 2012)

As a fellow Clyde, it is sometimes very hard to find a good fitting jersey. Anything with a European name...forget it.

I am a little over 6'3" and at the height of cycling season 230lbs. I have a few extra pounds on the frame (mine, not the bike) but I would never be considered fat. I am just a bigger body type. I always find myself coming back to Primal and World Jerseys. I shop the 2xl section and they fit just fine. They go up larger and are decent quality. 

Another place that has larger fit jerseys is Nashbar. Their own brand are a very relaxed fit and come in great sizes for Clydes.


----------

